# Non UK Seikos



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

New Seiko's
































































Well Andy........hows yer pulse mate!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice indeed. I think the B stands for Brightz or something, a titanium alloy.

Roy will you be getting these?

Si


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

FOR SALE

OMEGA SPEEDMASTER MOONWATCH


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No, I wont be getting these.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

Did Seiko HAVE to rip off Breitlings signature "B" on the second hand?

Its obviously no coincidence.









No matter how far the company goes they still have that copycat mentality that they cannot (will not) shake off.

How much do you want for the Moonwatch Andy?









Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thisis probably a valid point at least in this case Neil. The B is just too like the Breitling B to be chance. The crowm and clasp (seen elsewhere) are also signed B. An unfortunate decision by Seiko in what looks like a nice design, especially the top one.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil why don't you admit that you have a real problem with the Japanese that goes far beyond watches.

Your attitude reminds me of the British bike fraternity who refused to accept anything even remotely as good could possibly come out of Asia but it did and ultimately destroyed our own industry which had become complaicent and oblivious to the real needs of there customers.

Oh and by the waty regarding "copying"

Are you telling us that the Swiss makers NEVER nick ideas off each other.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

At least they've not used Miyota's in these Seiko's


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

Andy

YOU don't seem to be able to accept that Seiko have ripped off Swiss watches to the nth degree.

You already agreed that they ripped off the name "Flightmaster" from Omega because they were apparently incapable of making up their own model names.

Their bracelets are copies of Rolex jubilee and oyster models.

The Breitling second hand ripoff is just another of their litany of copycatting.

Why do they feel the need to keep doing this? It just belittles them in the world of watchmaking IMO.

As to your suggestion of Swiss companies ripping off ideas, please furnish me with some examples.

In my experience they go out of their way to make their models look different from the competition, not ape it.

Yours in anticipation,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

So Neil are you stating emphatically that no Swiss maker ever copied or took an idea from another.

Yes or No please.

Oh and you have stated that the Brightz logo on the second hand is a Breitling rip off and I'll give you the benefit of the doubt there but would you kindly explain EVERY other way Seiko have copied Swiss makers with the watches pictured.

Finally please explain why, as you hate the Japanese so much, you even bother to leave your comments here.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy gave us Japanese watch enthusiasts a seperate forum so that we could discuss the merits of our hobby without the psarchastic intervention from idiots like you but here you are.

Throwing your weight about.

You just can't help it can you.

Are you like this in real life.

Perhaps your used to being revered and praised for your superior knowledge and intellect.

Well here's my thoughts on that.

BOG OFF AND UP YOURS


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not see the "B" as a Breitling rip off. If it had been a "S" would you still think the same? Many companies have used their logo's on seconds hands not just Breitling.

The Swiss are always taking ideas off each other, I see this as a form of flattery not a rip off.

Seiko should be proud of what they have achived.

Look at some of the Swiss & German companies, they are now using Poljot chrono movements.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry for my outburst but this guys really pissed me off this time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

Andy,

I don't hate the Japanese.

* Don't try and play the "Race card" with me like some cheap lawyer.*

If I say I don't like a Japanese watch it doesn't mean I hate the whole Japanese race for Gods sake!

YOU are giving me the benefit of the doubt over the ripoff "B" on the second hand, anybody can see its a blatant crib, Simon could see it, and so could anybody else who was not a Seiko worshipper.

I visited this forum because its quiet on the others.

I won't bother arguing anymore as its obvious you are way out of your depth with your poor command of English and limited intellect.

Please don't get yourself in a state over this.

Come back Peter all is forgiven!!!

BTW I am indeed revered for my superior knowledge and intellect and do throw my weight about in real life but I didn't realise the Japanese forum was specifically designed to keep me out


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Does it look like the B of Breitling? I don't think so.

If anyone I think they've nicked it off my fave band

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid6...23/fbb7cf77.jpg

We're getting too heavy here. Let's 'chill' eh?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Untill I had encountered you I would never had believed people like you actually existed.

My one and only fear in life is that when I get old I may become an obnoxious, nasty bigotted old fart like you.

Me out of my depth?









Maybe with watches, but rather that than as a member of the human race.









By the way did anyone else notice how he actually bullshitted his way through without actually answering the question???????

Well anyway we are enemies now, so there should be interesting reading coming up on the forum.







but hopefully he'll just bugger off like he promised to once before


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You weren't aiming that at me then were you Andy?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Paul of course not.

I just won't afford this idiot the courtesy of using his name from now on.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

..............Hows all this come about!!!

Come on lads................cool it a bit like Paul is saying.

I've had a couple of ding dongs with both of you, but consider you are both now my friends!

Lets save our wrath for the occasional dick heads that emerge from time to time, and not any of us senior members. Please lads.............calm down!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've been biting my toungue for far to long on this Griff.

Anyway I think the pictures you posted were lovely.

I have seen the Brightz model before but I did not know there were so many versions of it.

These Seiko's are beautiful watches in there own right.

Roy was correct in saying that Seiko should be applauded for what they have achieved in a relatively short space of time.

Well done Seiko and other non Swiss makers for showing us that the Swiss don't necesarily rule the roost when it comes to high quality time pieces.

As regards copying.

I may be wrong but wasn't it Rolex who perfected the screw down crown.

So what of all these other Swiss makers who utilise this design. Are they just copy cats.

The truth is in some people's eyes a Japanese watch will always be a substandard product, no matter how good it is. Delve deeper and you will often find a resentment that goes very deep. Sometimes understandably.

The person I am at loggerheads with reminds me of these old duffers you see poodling about on there vintage Triumphs, Nortons etc. Nothing wrong with that and each to there own but when they start waffling on, (as they often do), that modern Japanese bikes are rubbish in comparison, sorry but I have a problem with that.

If it was a crap product people wouldn't have bought it and it wouldn't have competed with the British bike industry to the point of destruction the way it did. Vintage enthusiasts can't see that. They cling on to this misguided concept, fed to them by a dying UK motorcycle industry, that MADE IN JAPAN = Rubbish. It was there last ditch hope to fight off the Japanese but they lost. They thought they could survive by instilling loyalty into there customers but people were not stupid. Customers wanted a good quality, affordable product. Thats the turf that the Japanese fought on and gained a considerable victory. The British were to busy playing golf to even notice. However talk to a dyed in the wool British Bike enthusiast and they will always blame the "JAPS"............ Un f***in believable. Does it remind you of anyone.

This analogy is apt because we have just seen it demonstrated here on this forum.

OK the Swiss watch making industry survives but mostly at the high end of the market where it has found a niche it can survive in, and lets face it, it's a wonderful product but as a whole the watchmaking industry that once was has been all but destroyed by the likes of Seiko. Unbelievably some will blame the Japanese for this rather than the rest of the watchmaking industry that, lets face it, was caught napping.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

One of the main reasons that the British bike industry withered and almost died was that they were not prepared to give us customers what we wanted ie 12volt electrics, oil-tight engines (ask any Triumph owner) etc etc..and there aren't too many more enthusiastic Brit-Bile fans than me.

As for the name " Flightmaster ", The Japanese have trouble pronouncing some words that include the letter "L", it would get pronounced "Frightmaster"... not too reassuring!!

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Typo error re above...shud have typed Brit-Bike and not-bile....sorry


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Actually Roger you got that slightly wrong.

It's the letter R that the Japanese have problems pronouncing.

In fact they usually pronounce it L.

Hence the famous joke, "FLYED LICE" (Fried Rice),which is a Chinese thing but they have the same problem with there R's as the Japanese.

By the way nice to meet a British Bike enthusiast with a realistic attitude.

I'm a BMW Man myself and I prefer my current R1200C to any Japanese bike I've owned in the last 22 years of riding.

However I am not going to try and convince anyone that an ancient (in concept) air cooled flat twin is superior to a in line, twin cam four. That would be daft.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Re the rift between Andy and Neil, I'm with Paul on this just chill out.

I've been trying to design a unique watch for the competition currently running elsewhere and so far have copied everything I like in one way or another (apart from a triangular case I toyed with but I bet that's been done before).

When you think about it a watch is only a dial of some sort with at least one pointer that moves (or rather that's what it should be imo no digitals for me thanks). And man has been designing them for more than a couple of centuries now. So it's inevitable that anything that comes out new is going to look like something else somewhere along the line.

I must admit when I first saw the "B" on the seconds hand I thought "Breitling". But I did not think rip off I thought "smart", "cool". If I were Mr Breitling (you know what I mean) I'd be flattered. If Seiko had ripped off a patented movement etc. by doing an exact copy then yes get angry but to do their own style on a design point is praise to the origional.

Just look at the car or bike industry everybody trys their own take on everyone else's designs because at the end of the day there are only so many ways you can do it.

As a newbie I value all you senior guy's input. It would be a shame for you to fall out over a bloody "B" on a seconds hand!

Here's to a happy happy forum


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

And hi to Paul for giving us a laugh. I have a high opinion of Seiko, and have just bought one in fact.

However, I must say that the combination of the B, which is not a copy of the Breitling B, but you must agree is strongly reminiscent of it, and the naming of the range and titanium alloy used *Brightz*, I'm not sure of the spelling but that is how it sounds, is too much for me.

Seiko have let themselves down here and would have made what is fundamentally a great watch much better had they used another logo.

The top one looks absolutely superb, but the B distracts me as my feelimg is that they are totally unecessarily trying to gain advantage by provoking associations with Breitling.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Personally, I love many Japanese watches, especially Seiko and Orient. With regard to copying - everyone copies everyone with most products and has done for many years. This does not bother me in the slightest, in fact it's a benefit sometimes. As stated in the past I've always loved the looks of the sub, but not been prepared to pay the price. But thanks to the likes of Invicta, chronomat etc, I can have the look without the price.

Many Japanese watches are incredible value for money when comparing cost vs build quality and I don't think I'll ever be convinced of the same for many Swiss watches, with the possible exception of O&W and Oris.

G.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't doubt for a moment, from what I have read elsewhere, that these are a great watch in terms of movement and finishing and overall quality. I don't know how much they are but they will almost be certainly good value for money.

I know of course that influences and ideas flow around in the watch world. But there is a difference between paying acknowledgement to a classic design (like an old IWC) in a subtle way, and what Seiko have done here.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The thing is guys that nearly all of us have an open mind when it comes to our hobby. I know that I enjoy reading of other peoples watches and can appreciate that they may enjoy owning them even if I personally wouldn't.

Alas though, as is always the case in life, you do meet these people who have absolutely no interest in what anyone else has to say.

We have ONE here.

A person who simply uses this forum as a platform to impose his views on everyone else, on the premis that he is the only real expert and the rest of us are just mere, dabblers. Just amateurs with no real idea of what it really means to be a collector of fine watches. His comments on the Japanese watch forum were intended to antagonise and they unfortunately succeeded. This is the reaction he has been angling for and unfortunately I may have played right into his hands but so be it.

Sorry PG but this is about much more than just a B on a second s hand. It's been brewing for a long time now and I have had enough of this members condecending attitude to myself and indeed others.

It's about more than just watches too.

It's about respecting others and there opinions, even though they may be based on a slightly less expert foundation than our own.

Do I come crashing down on your tastes in music simply because you may not know how to arrange a Bach Chorale in 5 part harmony. Wouldn't that be rather arrogant of me to assume you don't know what your talking about because you lack a musicians expert knowledge.

You'd quite rightly tell me to Bog Off and thats what I'm doing to this twirp.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Andy

How goes?

I think there is a range of people on this forum with a wide range of backgrounds/financial means/taste in watches/taste in humour.

That is one of the many things I like about it.

I understand what you are saying, but I think you are perhaps being unfair to Neil.

While I have done no exhaustive research on this, Neil's posts, those I have read, and I browse widely on RLT, do not lead me to believe he has the attitudes you allege.

As you say it is important to respect others right to hold their views, extreme or antisocial one excepted. We may not agree with those views but we should respect a persons right to hold them.

I am sorry Andy but I have to differ on your interpretation of Neil's remarks- it is possible he wanted to stimulate debate, Christ knows we need it sometimes, but I see no evidence of an intent to antagonise.

In topics where both Neil and I have posted I can recall no sign of him trying to impose his views on anyone.

Relax!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Imagine you are me.....

progressive illness-life expectacy up to the Gods


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Imagine you are me.....

progressive illness-life expectacy up to the Gods

I live & breath watches. They were my life

Until I met my wife....

and I got my dog

My lady has come home after surgery today. ***** NHS Called her in 7am. Got seen at 4pm

18 hours without a drink/food

I got angry about this.

My wife is sat opposite me looking like she's gone through hell.

I'm not siding with anyone...

But my watches can go to hell if I had to choose between them & my wife or dog

If u dont follow me, a translation is available on requset.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you Paul for putting it all in perspective.

Very eloquent

Best to you and yours.

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Simon with respect you have not read a fraction of what has actually been said in the past because the forum has undergone so many changes in the past and unfortunately a lot of the old material is now lost forever. I won't star dredging it all up though.

I concur with Paul.

I have this in perspective and am not so sad as to let mere watches affect my life to any significant degree.

However I can't bear people who throw there weight around and use there expert knowledge as a weapon to intimidate others with and make themselves appear superior.

This goes far beyond stupid design rip-offs. Who really cares. I don't.

It's about being decent human beings, mindful and respectful of other people's lives and interests. Basic Stuff don't you think.


----------



## endure (Apr 27, 2003)

simon_walker said:


> I don't doubt for a moment, from what I have read elsewhere, that these are a great watch in terms of movement and finishing and overall quality. I don't know how much they are but they will almost be certainly good value for money.


The top one can be had for 112,000 yen (approx Â£560) and the power reserver 120,000 yen (approx Â£600)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mrcrowley, write to your local Community Health Council, in this area they have proved quite effective with complaints of shoddy treatment.

Andy, nowt wrong with air-cooled motors so long as oil is changed regularly.

I enjoy all Brit bikes, but have no real affection for 2strokes.

Roger


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

With reference to an earlier post on this thread. I assume that I must be one of the occasional non senior member dick heads mentioned. Some characters really ought to engage their brain prior to posting potentially slanderous remarks like this. It has happened previously when a post calling someone a w----r had to be removed.

Roy - I'm sure you don't consider someone who's spent as much as myself on your watches to be a dick head. I'm sorry but I will not be making any further purchases from you and please cancel my reservation of a RLT watch.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger I don't know much about vintage British bikes but I have a friend who does.

I told him what you said and he agreed up to a point although aparently it is possible to re-build a Triumph engine so as to be oil tight. He's done it.

Reference the above.

Why take it out on Roy. Isn't that a tad childish.

Where was the word "dick head" actually used on this thread anyway









Engage brain first yes, but learn to read as well.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

traveller, you know I do not think anything bad about you or anybody else on the forum. I thought we had a friendly relationship and you are a VERY good customer of mine.

I do not understand what I have done wrong to you and why two forum members bickering has anything to do with our business together ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Andy

being new I obvoiuosly wasn't aware of the past and "straws" and "camels back's" spring to mind. Admittidly you did not call Neil a dh but you did call him an idiot. And like most things in life all opinnions are subjective. I think Mick Hucknell is a to**er but the mrs loves him. I've never met the guy but that's my impression of him. Life's like that. I guess if I ever met you and Neil I'd form oppinions that others would agree or disagree with. Yet I do feel that, however deep this cut is, your choice of language was probably a tad OTT on a public forum.

I like all this "bickering" as Roy refers to it. Reminds me of Griff and the plastic parts in Oris's on the other place! All good fun to read through as long as it's taken with a pinch of salt. If we don't want Roy to have to start deleting posts (and I'm sure we don't) I feel it is respectful to just kepp our emotions under check. You can still express you views very well without resorting to name calling.

I don't know what the other forum members think but that's just my opinnion.

Traveller I agree with Andy and Roy it's not Roy's fault, why fall out with him over this?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG Gimme a break

Did you not read the thread.

The part where he said I had a "limited intellect and a poor command of the English language"

So that was not an insult??????????

I give as good as I get mate.

My motto is if you can't take it doin't dish it out.

I know Neil's your mate but try and be impartial.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Whoa there, guys - reality check time









Paul summed it up very adequately last night - it's only watches. If somebody says something you don't like, bite your tongues, breathe deeply and take any bickering (if you really feel the need) via private emails. Things get said that I don't like either, but I've realised it's not worth falling out over.

The most serious issue, is that it's now potentially affecting our hosts, Roy, business. This cannot be allowed to happen - Roy doesn't have to provide these forums for us, and I'm sure you'd agree we'd be worse off without them.

Please don't read the above as being patronising - it's not meant that way.

To quote somebody else, time to chill gentlemen









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

If I may be so bold......

Far to much Testosterone flying around here........

Come on gents...

I've said it before and I will say it again.......Before you type something....Stop and think....

If the person you are writing to was sitting next to you would you say waht you want to say to their face....

People have feelings....Consider this before you fire off an angry post....

We are bound to have different opinions, but allow these differences to degenerate into this sort of "mud slinging" is not good for us, its not good for Roy and its not good for our continued enjoyment of this facility.

I am sure it is possible to have articulate and well mannered arguments, they will be interesting to read, entertaining and they may even help us to learn a little.

Can I suggest you all swap phone numbers, apologise to each other, acknowledge that you have differecences and then let us continue to enjoy "our" forum.

Regards.

Eric.

Resident Tranny providing a least a little calming feminine influence.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Andy,

yes agreed but an eloquent retort would have showed him much better than calling him.

BTW I hope I'm all your mates I don't want to fall out with anyone.

Eric and Foggy are spot on time to chill!


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Thank you Eric; well said.

Even though I don't feel like I'm in this group's "inner circle", I do very much enjoy these fora.

John


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm in a right whirl over all this

Please quit it before it does me 'ed in!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

I've already forgotten it.

Water under the bridge.

Thanks to everybody for your interest and support.

Back to the watches!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Niel, i didn't see any thing wrong with your post re the rip of B second finger, Andy throws the dummy out the pram when people don't agree with him,very childish. I am not a new member, and was a member on the old site, i started dealing with Roy approx two yrs ago. I am not for or against any make of watch whoever makes it, like most i can see some thing in most make's, some are more desirable though IMO.

Niel, don't stop posting, you have a lot of knowledge,some great watch's, and take smashing photo's.

Traveller, [i think it was] thats a real dumb move. dont cancel your watch cos of one person who likes to hear him self talk. Stop hear and post, all this talk of senior members is piffle, you have as much rite with your first post as others have with their two hundreth. fred.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Agree about the posts Fred, it does not matter how many posts you have made, everybody is the same in my eyes.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

OK Neil / Fred.

You win.

I'm gone

How apt that it should be in the Japanese watch forum 

CU........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*What the hells GOING ON!!!!!!!!!*

*
ANDY.......YOU GET BACK ON HERE AND STOP ALL THIS-- THE BLOODY LOT OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
EVERYONE PUT THIS BEHIND YOU.........FORGET IT.............WE ALL KEEP THIS THE BEST FORUM GOING.........AND HAVE THE ROWS IN A MORE GOOD HUMOURED WAY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well said GRIFF


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi all,

I have been lurking around this forum for about a month now, and I have been learning a great deal about watches by listening to all forum members individual opinions.

I found this site as I was interested in a SMP, but now, because of all of you, I have found that there are many many other watches that I have now started looking at and developed an interest in.

I have just about gained the confidence to post and ask questions, but would suggest that if forum members don't stick to sharing their knowledge and discussing watches along with light heated banter, but start questioning other members inteligence and knowledge before slagging them off, you will not attract many new forum members in the future.

I hope that recent events have been due to the heat!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well said. I didn't subscribe for a fight. I can have one by insulting my neighbours

A suggestion....

If anyone wants to comment on the bitching issue, do so b 4 midnight today. After that, end of story?


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I meant light hearted banter, not light heated. However in the light of the thread that was probably a more suitable phrase.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Welcome by the way Andymac

Just realised you r a new member


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The problem I think is..............

It's very different when typing in views and comments than when you are chatting to someone in person and can be very easy to take someone the wrong way.

I must be very honest here and say that the only forum member who has really pi**ed me off in the past was Neil. That was because I found that he SEEMED to take any opportunity to slag off Japanese, or lets say, non Swiss watches and was completely unable to accept it when someone slagged off a Swiss watch.

Some people are short tempered, some quick and I feel that Andy has simply had enough of Neil SEEMINGLY having a go at any opportunity at Japanese watches.

Personally I could not give a toss if the " B " is a rip off / copy or what, it's a bloody good looking watch.

I would be sorry to lose Andy from the site. He is a long standing member, seems level headed and has started many interesting threads.

Neil,

I respect your knowledge on certain watches / movements and you are also a valuable member, but, sorry mate - it does SEEM to me that you find any opportunity to have a go at Japanese watches. As mentioned before, everyone steals ideas from everyone, it's nothing new and don't think it's worth commenting on.

With regard to cancelling an order from Roy due to an argument between two members, well....................?? He's the most reliable supplier I've ever dealt with!!.

Anyway, I love heated debates, so come back ANDY, the forum would not be the same without you.

G.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Garry, I have to agree that it would be a loss to the forum if Andy left, for the reasons you give.

Although Neil is obviously a Swiss watch fan, especially Omega as far as I am aware, I personally find no cause for all the fuss.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Agree Simon,

Andy, where are you, you old bugger!!

G


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Just read all this ?? Phew ??

I havent posted much but I still like to read and learn from the forum so I hope it all sorts its self out.

Steve


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Steve,

Where have you been mate...............??

G.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Well actually today I have been to the Goodwood Festival of Speed, great cars, great weather, a few wateches on corporate stands, great day out.

Took my seiko skx009 with me cos I like it.

I have been reading the forum with interest but have had nothing much to add or say.

Worn out and slightly scorched Steve


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Steve:

went Saturday, 9th year we've been, brilliant day out as always, dead beat and equally scorched, round trip Nottingham-Goodwood + back in a day hard work, especially when you get to sit on the A27 for an hour just to get in.

Would have liked to have seen more dragsters again this year,but Hemi under Glass worth the trip on its own.

Wore this chappie, now have a white stripe on a red arm, very fetching !

David.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi David,

Smashing looking watch !

But what does



> but Hemi under Glass worth the trip on its own


 mean ?

Regards

Steve


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Steve:










This should explain all.............

David.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

hi,

Nice picture , did you take it yourself?

mine was pretty poor


















even got the broom handles in the picture









Steve


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

No Steve , thats from a history of US drag racing book I have.

We tend to go around the start line, and with the trees, pics are almost out the question.

It was worth the trip to see the wife's face the first time the car popped a wheelie !

D.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Andy - look at page 2, 4th post, final paragraph. I can read.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Traveller, I do know why you think that Griff's post was aimed at you.

Why you have fallen out with me over another members post I have absolutely no idea.

The comments made by Griff were to coax Neil and Andy into some form of reconciliation.

I do not think that anybody on here is a dickhead and we should not all be punished for another members comments.

I would love to see you back on here whether you purchase anything from me again or not.









On a forum like this there will be the occasional comment that may upset someone but I feel that we are all adult enough to accept that these things happen.

The written word cannot contain the inflections of the spoken word which would tell you whether someone is been serious or having a joke.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> The written word cannot contain the inflections of the spoken word which would tell you whether someone is been serious or having a joke.


 And therein lies the reason for the problems we have had in the past.

Probably.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Traveller,

If I thought YOU were a ********, I'd have told you straight.

Roy is correct. You were not figuring in my mind at all!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

post repeated for some reason................


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Wise words Roy.

It is very easy to upset someone through the written word which would not happen if you were face to face.

Traveller.

I *know* Griff was not referring to you or any member, it was just a figure of speech.

I think we all know Griff well enough to know he is not a shrinking violet when it comes to calling a spade a spade!

So lets see you back here contributing to the forum.

You know it makes sense!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi think this thread must hold the record for the diversity of subjects covered









Were we not talking about Seiko's


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Dummy safely back in mouth and all toys retrieved so here goes.

Re my comments about not buying anything further from Roy. On reflection I regret making that particular remark. Roy does know my reasons, however, through the forum I wish to apologise unreservedly to Roy for any embarrasment or distress caused at the time or afterwards.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem, I just would like to express my sincere hapiness at having you back.


----------

